# XXX



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

val venis


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kayla Synz or Lacey Duvalle, any day of the week


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

In b4 lock

I was hoping this would be about WWE signing Christopher Daniels and Elix Skipper then having them reteam with Kaval.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Sasha grey


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

michael cole


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Chyna


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Eva Angelina or Rachel Starr


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batista

Wow, I'm the first one to make that joke in 9 replies. This forum is slacking.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

Matt Striker.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Bridget The Midget


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Jenna Jameson... (former one, I know hehe)


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wasn't Ariel a pornstar?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Batista
> 
> Wow, I'm the first one to make that joke in 9 replies. This forum is slacking.



It's cause he was already a guest host. Duh.

Sean Michaels (for the instant feud) or Jayden James.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Lilly Thai or Audrey Bitoni


----------



## hiwa07 (Mar 31, 2008)

jesse jane or nikki benz 4 me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Slam_It said:


> It's cause he was already a guest host. Duh.


WWE was/is considering having Austin host twice.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Eva Angelina.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lita


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Dixie Carter.


What?


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

April Hunter


----------



## hiwa07 (Mar 31, 2008)

shit even jenna haze or tera patrick


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The most famous pornstar of them all. 

Me.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Bryan Danielson


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Rikishi


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome Kong


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

haha this thread is soo funny, my pick though is.....Brianna Banks bitches.


----------

